

Ask HN: Par Value, what do think? - Scott_MacGregor

I have noticed from several of the posts in here, that the Par Value per share is recommended from .001 to .000001 per share. That seems like a pretty big margin.<p>Is this somehow related to the stage of the company, for instance initial filing of the corporation vs. issuing a round preferred stock?<p>What are your thoughts on this?
======
pg
The reason for the variation is that the actual number doesn't matter, just
that it's nominal.

------
jonlegend
I thought it was because the more par value you put on your stocks, the more
its going to cost you during incorporation.

FYI: My company has 10,000,000 stocks valued at .01 a share, it cost $94 total
[Delaware C-corp].

